# liking fruit?



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, it appears that everytime I introduce fruit to Hazel she annoints. I thought it might just be baby food fruit but I gave her some fresh cantelope today and of course she annointed. Does this mean I shouldn't give her this? I gave her baby food apple sauce and sweet potatos and she annointed with those too! :roll: 
She didn't do this with fresh banana but then she didn't seem to want to eat it after the first bite.
I really am at my wits end with trying to give her some veggie/fruit treats! :roll: 
Any suggestions????????


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

well well well, the dreaded task of introducing food just to see them annoint :lol: Its okay to give it to him because annointing is totally natural for hedgies. Because she wont eat bananas it means she dosnt like it so dont give it to her...(Hmm.... I do seem to state the obvious silly me) Try mashing fresh fruit and feeding it to her in a little bowl and put it in her cage so she can eat whenever she wants but watch closely to see if she annoints! I dont really know what to tell you because I have no experience in annointing fruits. I hope i helped you!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the fact she is anointing isnt such a bad thing, although it does mean having to bathe her more... is she still eating it along with anointing? if shes still eating it i would still feed it to her on occasion.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

She annoints on and off. It's the weirdest thing. I will continue to try all sorts of fruits and veggies with her. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I made some different kinds of baby food this weekend to try with Cholla & Zoey. Applesauce, carrots & cauliflower/broccoli. 

Neither Zoey or Cholla would touch it while they were out with me. However, I put some in their cage with them. The next morning, Zoey had eaten all the applesauce. Cholla had eaten everything!

Don't give up! Don't get discouraged! Personally, I would just watch the entertaining anointing session, then, if she doesn't eat it, put it in her cage overnight. Maybe she'll eat it, maybe she won't. 

I would even try the same thing later on. You know how Hazel is!...if she's like mine, she wants it to be HER idea on HER terms when SHE feels like it! :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Norma is the same way. those hedgies can be stubborn and picky.... i have been trying to ween her form the food she was fed when i brought her home to what i will be feeding her.. she likes the kind i bought so much that she picks it all out and leaves the other.. so its been tricky trying to get rid of the food i was given. i think it is funny though, i try to hide my new kibble for her at the bottom or mix it in.. she literally has been making a mess of her food which she usually never does to dig out the kibble xp


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

panda said:


> Norma is the same way. those hedgies can be stubborn and picky.... i have been trying to ween her form the food she was fed when i brought her home to what i will be feeding her.. she likes the kind i bought so much that she picks it all out and leaves the other.. so its been tricky trying to get rid of the food i was given. i think it is funny though, i try to hide my new kibble for her at the bottom or mix it in.. she literally has been making a mess of her food which she usually never does to dig out the kibble xp


Hehe :mrgreen: What food is the "icky" type?


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

the food that i was given when bringing her home was a hedgehog diet the label just said hedgehog diet with the store name on it.. so i dont know if its something they make or if they just package it oddly... but she seemed to enjoy eating it just fine, once i started mixing the kibble i noticed that the kibbles were going faster than the hedgie diet.. so im trying to get rid of that as soon as i can so she can eat the yummy kibble since its probably better for her anyway, one of the top on this list for cat foods for hedgies, and since she seems to like it so much.


----------

